# Bolt TV Commercial



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Anyone else see the new Bolt commercial during the Bengals vs Browns game tonight?

Pretty funny, I must say! Especially the kid's nutshot on his dad!


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a second one in the second half with a couple "scared" of commercials. Sorry - no link to that one. By then we had caught up to real time and saw it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This one? Not nearly as good at the first one


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Despite my effort to skip all the commercials by watching the game delayed, I did see the first commercial. It was good for a laugh.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yeah I saw the other later on too. I hope they keep it up to get their name out there again.

I've also been hearing a lot of radio ads on CBS Radio, especially on the Jim Rome spots.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

There's something ironic about a TV commercial for a device that eliminates TV commercials!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kisby said:


> There's something ironic about a TV commercial for a device that eliminates TV commercials!


Haha, I was thinking the exact same thing when I was watching it. If that show had skip mode I would have never even seen it!  :up:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Now lets see if these generate sales. 

For years folks have complained that Tivo did not advertise enough, but it was always difficult to demonstrate the benefits of Tivo. This seems to be a great "in" into the minds of consumers.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I keep thinking they should be doing magazine ads in publications where TV shows and related content available to cable and streaming.

I don't mind commercials when they are funny. Agree on the irony, but I suppose that's the perfect time to talk about skipping commercials when you are watching one. But if tivo keeps making funny commercials then no one will want to skip them. Perhaps they should take a different approach and put out a completely boring, hard to sit through commercial with a banner that says don't you wish you could skip this.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thefisch said:


> I keep thinking they should be doing magazine ads in publications where TV shows and related content available to cable and streaming. I don't mind commercials when they are funny. Agree on the irony, but I suppose that's the perfect time to talk about skipping commercials when you are watching one. But if tivo keeps making funny commercials then no one will want to skip them. *Perhaps they should take a different approach and put out a completely boring, hard to sit through commercial with a banner that says don't you wish you could skip this.*


OMG, that's genius!!! You should be in marketing. That would drive the point home very well. Like some of those Geico commercials like the one with the polar explorers and then Dora the Explorer pops in at the end totally surprising you and twisting what you thought the commercial was about.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Or maybe just an ad that mentions you'd never have to watch another Fan Duel or Draft Kings commercial .


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

tomhorsley said:


> Or maybe just an ad that mentions you'd never have to watch another Fan Duel or Draft Kings commercial .


_*That *_would be an instant purchase for me, except they don't do commercial skip on sports, right? If they could just turn the screen blank and play elevator music during those (which aren't even legal in my state), and maybe DirecTV ads, I'd take that also.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Did they just have an orgasm? These commercials are terrible, IMO.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153103592950178



So far we have:
Premature ejaculation reference
Bleeped foul language
Simultaneous orgasms reference


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Did they just have an orgasm? These commercials are terrible, IMO.
> ................


So pretty much like 99% of the commercials out there? WHich is why I skip or scan over commercials.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> So pretty much like 99% of the commercials out there? WHich is why I skip or scan over commercials.


Except for ANY Star Wars commercial, especially the trailers!!!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The Amazon FireTV commercial with Gary Busey, is the type of commercial I would create, If I were in charge.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> Did they just have an orgasm?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I don't dispute the commercials are bad but at least that actress appears to be a talented comedienne and seems to have a bright future ahead of her. I can't say the same about TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Wow they're really going all out and pushing this Bolt. I see Thursday Night Football is sponsored by the "Unified Entertainment System, the all new TiVo Bolt". 

I'm also hearing tons of radio commercials and my sports talk shows on my CBS Radio app being sponsored by TiVo Bolt.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Going all out. I'm impressed! :up:


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I see Thursday Night Football is sponsored by the "Unified Entertainment System, the all new TiVo Bolt".


Kind of ironic that the commercials which promote SkipMode as a primary feature, are being shown on a program where one will rarely, if ever, be able to take advantage of that feature.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Anyone else see the new Bolt commercial during the Bengals vs Browns game tonight?
> 
> Pretty funny, I must say! Especially the kid's nutshot on his dad!


This one is hilarious! :up: :up: :up: The 2nd one not so much....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Going all out. I'm impressed! :up:


They should've thrown the money down for an "entire"* commercial break, started the commercial break with... "this commercial break brought to you by the new TiVo BOLT, with SkipMode commercial skip feature..." ... started the first second or three of some generic-looking commercial ... and then BLOOP!, simulate the SkiipMode commercial skip, and jump right back to programming. (Would've only worked during half-time, of course.)

* It wouldn't need to be an entire commercial break, of course. Just a special 30-second (or less) block with no other commercials.

p.p.s. .... optionally returning back to the half-time talking heads before they're ready to resume, causing them to scramble back to their seats. (all faked, of course)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo went Oprah on a movie crowd...

http://blog.tivo.com/2015/11/movie-commercial-prank/


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

Poor strategy.

Terrible execution.

They should go back to 28 minute longform.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

humbb said:


> Kind of ironic that the commercials which promote SkipMode as a primary feature, are being shown on a program where one will rarely, if ever, be able to take advantage of that feature.


Yeap.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Wow they're really going all out and pushing this Bolt. I see Thursday Night Football is sponsored by the "Unified Entertainment System, the all new TiVo Bolt".
> 
> I'm also hearing tons of radio commercials and my sports talk shows on my CBS Radio app being sponsored by TiVo Bolt.


No one even knows why they should want a tivo given the current alternatives so a 30 or 60 second spot will have little to no impact.

The only people who might perk up are current tivo owners but tivo can economically already message them because they own the list.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

LightningBOLT said:


> No one even knows why they should want a tivo given the current alternatives so a 30 or 60 second spot will have little to no impact. The only people who might perk up are current tivo owners but tivo can economically already message them because they own the list.


I disagree. I think it will make people say "Oh wow, I remember TiVo. I used to have one about 12 years ago. I didn't even know they were still around. I wonder what all this stuff is about a new Bolt. I'll check it out."

I don't know about you, but I've seen a lot of people here on the forum saying they're back to TiVo again or similar things lately.


----------



## John494900 (Mar 19, 2000)

these commercials are weird. tivo i've loved you for so long.. but you are weird now. not impressed. a man card commercial? that was so lame. saying f**k over and over again.. really? yeah, that's intelligent

blank box. blank logo. it's strange.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> I disagree. I think it will make people say "Oh wow, I remember TiVo. I used to have one about 12 years ago. I didn't even know they were still around. I wonder what all this stuff is about a new Bolt. I'll check it out."
> 
> I don't know about you, but I've seen a lot of people here on the forum saying they're back to TiVo again or similar things lately.


That was when DVRs were not readily available and Tivo had a significant benefit. Now people are cord cutting, watching youtube and buying Apple TVs, etc.

The campaign is really bad from strategy to execution.

I just took a look at Tivo's CEO and it all makes sense now. He's an old school network and govt guy trying to lead a tech company for the past decade.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo went Oprah on a movie crowd...
> 
> http://blog.tivo.com/2015/11/movie-commercial-prank/


And the people complain when they show a commercial during a free showing of the 007 movie?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo went Oprah on a movie crowd...
> 
> http://blog.tivo.com/2015/11/movie-commercial-prank/


That is funny! Great way to drive the point home. Just hope the theaters don't get any ideas.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That is funny! Great way to drive the point home. Just hope the theaters don't get any ideas.


They already have and shove 20-30 minutes of commercials down our throats before the movie starts. I remember when you'd get cartoons and other funny snippets and more cool trailers before shows. Not anymore. It's bound to happen, it's just a matter of time my friends.


----------

